# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات العام >  تطبيق عملي على موضوع محاضرة اليوم الشروع في الجريمة (الجريمة الناقصة)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

طلابي الأعزاء
أرفقت لكم وقائع قضية وهي تطبيق عملي على محاضرة اليوم 
وأود منكم محاولة حل هذه القضية ولكن محلوظة يتعين أولا مذاكرة ومراجعة موضوع المحاضرة قبل القيام بحل هذه القضية 
مع دعواتي لكم جميعا بالتوفيق 

وقائع القضية:
قام (أ) وهو نشال محترف بتتبع (ب) الذي خرج من أحد البنوك وجيبه منتفخا. استقل (ب) أتوبيس عام مزدحم بالركاب ، فتسلق (أ) الأتوبيس خلفه واستغل حاله الزحام التي كان عليها الأتوبيس فأدخل يده في جيب (ب) وأخرج منه مجموعه من الأوراق الشخصية التي ليس لها أية قيمة مالية.
أعاد (أ) الكرة وأدخل يده في الجيب الأخر لـ (ب) ، ولكنه أخرجها وهي خالية الوفاض.

  وضح ما يلي مدعما إجاباتك بالأسانيد القانونية :- 
1-	هل يعتبر (أ) بما باشره في الواقعة قد شرع في جريمة السرقة شروعا معاقبا عليه قانونا.
2-	إذا لاحظ أحد رجال الشرطة (أ) هو يتبع (ب) ويستقل الأتوبيس خلفه ويلتصق به ، فضبطه قبل أن يدخل يده في جيب (ب) ... فهل يعد (أ) بذلك قد شرع في السرقة.
3-	إذا كان (أ) قد تمكن بالفعل من سرقة حافظة نقود يحملها (ب) ، ولكنه ندم على فعلته فأعاد الحافظة إلى صاحبها دون أن يأخذ منها شيئا .... فهل يعد هذا السلوك من (أ) من قبيل العدول المعفى من العقاب المقرر قانونا للشروع.

----------


## المستشار*عمر الباز

الاسانيد:
اولا :
لان الشروع هو:
                   البدء فى تنفيذ الجرائم سواء اكانت جنايات او جنح دون تحقيق النتائج الاجراميه 
اركان الشروع    
                         1-البدء فى التنفيذ
                         2-قصد ارتكاب جنايه او جنحه
                         3-عدم تحقيق النتيجه المطلوبه
           ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــ
ثانيا:
البدء فى التنفيذ له معياران:
                               1-المادى
                               2-الشخصى 
اولا المادى:
              هو ضروره وجود سلوك مادى فى الجريمه مثل(اطلاق النارفى جريمه القتل -كسر الخزينه فى جريمه السرقه) 
يعتبر المعيار المادى اكتر وضوحا وسهوله لانه من السهل استخلاصه 
ثانيا الشخصى:
                 يرى انصار هذا المذهب ان العقاب على الشروع يكون بالبدء فى التنفيذ فلا يلزم مثلا اعتبارا الشخص شارع ان يمس جسم المجنى عليه وانما يكفى فقط ان يكون قد بلغ فى سلوكه حدا يؤدى حالا ومباشره الى المساس 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ثالثا:
العدول المعفى من العقاب هو :
                                    هو رجوع الشخص عن ارتكاب الجريمه بمحض اختياره قبل تمام تنفيذها 
شروطه:
         1-ان يكون العدول سابق على اتمام الجريمه
         2-ان العدول باختيار الفاعل وارادته
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
التطبيق
اولا:
يقع على (ا) جريمه الشروع فى السرقه لان وجود اركان الشروع الثلاث
 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ثانيا:
لا يقع على (ا) جريمه الشروع لا المعيارى الشخصى يرى انصاره ان العقاب يبدا بالتنفيذ فلا يلزم مثلا اعتبار الشخص شارع ان يكون مس جسم المجنى 
ولا يوجد لاى معيار مادى ولا يعاقب القانون على اذا مس شخص جسم شخص اخر
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ثالثا:
لا يعفى (ا)من جريمته لا عدل بعد وقوع الجريمه وشروط العدول المعفى 1-ان يكون قبل وقوع الجريمه
                                                                                      2-ان يكون باختيار الفاعل 

ايه رايك يادكتور صح ولا غلط كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شكرا:عمرالباز boza

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

> الاسانيد:
> اولا :
> لان الشروع هو:
>                    البدء فى تنفيذ الجرائم سواء اكانت جنايات او جنح دون تحقيق النتائج الاجراميه 
> اركان الشروع    
>                          1-البدء فى التنفيذ
>                          2-قصد ارتكاب جنايه او جنحه
>                          3-عدم تحقيق النتيجه المطلوبه
>            ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــ
> ...


مرحبا عمر 
برافو عليك يا عمر اجابتك بالفعل صحيحة
واشكرك على مبادرتك في حل القضية
أما عن طريقة الإجابة على هذه القضية فهي تتمثل فيما يلي :
أولا: عليك أن تقرأ الوقائع بشكل جيد
ثانياً: تبدأ في كتابة الأسانيد القانونية التي تثيرها القضية
ثالثاً: أن تقوم بتطبيق الأسانيد القانونية على وقائع القضية حتى تتوصل إلى حل القضية 
وإليكم طلابي الأعزاء إجابة هذه القضية

الأسانيد القانونية :

               تثير تلك القضية المبادئ القانونية التالية : 

                - تعريف الشروع: يعرف الشروع بأنه البدء في تنفيذ جناية أو جنحة إذا  أوقف او خاب أثره لسبب لا دخل لإراة الفاعل فيه.

                - التفرقة بين البدء في التنفيذ والأعمال التحضيرية

                - التوبة الإيجابية لا تحول دون وقوع الجريمة، أما العدول الاختياري فإنه يحول دون وقوع الجريمة والشروع فيها

التطبيق :

     - ما قام به (أ) هو شروع في سرقة مادام أنه وضع يده في جيب المجني عليه ولم  يجد فيه أموالا للسرقة .

     - مجرد تتبع المتهم للمجني عليه والاقتراب منه في مركبة النقل العام لا يصح اعتباره من البدء في التنفيذ وإنما يعتبر من قبيل الأعمال التحضيرية التي لا يقع بها الشروع في سرقة. 

   - إذا تمكن (أ) من أخراج النقود من المجني عليه ووضعها في جيبه هو فإن السرقة تقع تامة ، أما رد المسروقات بعدها فإنه من قبيل التوبة الايجابية التي لا تحول دون وقوع الجريمة.

----------


## المستشار*عمر الباز

ميرسي بجد يااعظم دكتوره فى الدنيا ربنا يخليكى لينا واشوفك عميده الكليه

----------


## خالد عواد

ارجوكى يا دكتورة..تنزيل قضايا للتدريب على حلها 
بصراحة حل القضية بيبقى صعب شوية 
جزيل الشكر

----------


## القطة الذكية

لوسمحتي يادكتورة انامحضرتش المحاضرة لظروف مع علم حضرتك اول محاضرة تفوتني ياريت لو حضرتك تفهميني ولو حتي المضمون ولسيادتك مني جزيل الشكر

----------


## shimaa fadel

تثير هذه القضيه الوقائع القانونيه التاليه:
1_الشروع والذى يعنى (البدء فى تنفيذ فعل بقصد ارتكاب جنايه او جنحه اذا اوقف او خاب اثره لسبب لادخل لارادته فيه )وذلك وفقا لنص الماده (45) من قانون العقوبات
2_الفرق بين البدء فى التنفيذ ومجرد القيام بالاعمال التحضيريه الذى لا يشكل اى جريمه 
3_الفرق بين العدول الاختيارى الذي يحدث قبل تمام الجريمه ويحول دون حدوثها والتوبه الايجابيه التى تحدث بعد تمام الجريمه 
التطبيق:
(1)ماقام به (أ) هو من قبيل الشروع فى السرقه ذلك لانه بهذا الفعل قد بدا فى تنفيذ السرقه ولكنها اوقفت او خاب اثرها لسبب لا دخل الارادته 
فيه
(2)اذا لاحظ احد رجال الشرطه (أ) وهو يقوم بتتبع  (ب) ويلتصق به ولكنه لم يبدا بالفعل فى تنفيذ سرقته فان ذلك لايعد شروعا فى السرقه ولكنه فقط من قبيل الاعمال التحضيريه التى لا عقاب عليها الا اذا كانت تشكل بذاتها فعل معاقب عليه قانونا كان يقوم المتهم بشراء سلاح غير مرخص من اجل القيام بجريمه القتل وذلك اذا تم القبض عليه قبل ان يبدا تنفيذ جريمته ففى هذه الحاله توجه اليه تهمه حيازه سلاح بدون ترخيص
(3)اذا كان (أ) قد تمكن بالفعل من ارتكاب جريمته واستولى على مال (ب) ولكن بعد ذلك ندم على فعلته وقام باعادتها الى صاحبها دون ان ياخذ منها شيئا فان ذلك يعتبر من قبيل التوبه الايجابيه التى لا تحول دون قيام الجريمه ولكن يراعى القاضى توافرها فى تخفيف العقوبه المقرره :Upset:

----------


## ابو منعم

هو العمر كتبه ده كولة الحل

----------


## منار حجازي

ماهي دوافع الجريمة التي تدفع صاحبها القيام بها

----------


## عرفة الصعيدى

*لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له ,له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو رب العرش العظيم*

----------

